# Sunday's Show and Tell... 10/2/22



## jd56 (Oct 2, 2022)

Good morning, and yes I'm on time this morning.
Hope thise that had to endure the wrath of Isn made it out ok.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 2, 2022)

Yes it is early and my spell check is not doing it's job.

I hope those that had to endure the wrath of Ian, made out ok


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 2, 2022)

Everyone loves a good barn find!
While the metal (only real dents are in front fender), glass, ect. is in good shape and this 49 is nice and complete, very little rust. Getting it out is going to be the challenge!!!!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 2, 2022)

I found this topper at an antique store






& a few smalls here & there...






Salt & Pepper shakers, Aunt Jemima & Uncle Mose






& Mama scored a bunch more blingies...






She got me this 8 disc set...






& finally...she set up the deal & bought this Schwinn/City Grounds Rumbler cruiser for me!







Happy Sunday Yall!   😎


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 2, 2022)

Set up to sell only at @JAF/CO swap,but couldn't resist this bad ass sign from way back. Thanks @Fonseca927 .


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 2, 2022)

My buddy that does fiberglass bodies built this one for his friend, when the friend passed away it was left to him. The other pic is my buddy selling his 7.90 pro-mod, that's in the 1/4 mi. Ya can barely see that's my wife sitting in the 57 pro mod.


----------



## stoney (Oct 2, 2022)

Hubley 1930’s futuristic cast iron racer and Marx pickup


----------



## tech549 (Oct 2, 2022)

picked up this 58 jc higgins  24 inch


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 2, 2022)

Picked up a ‘49 DX last week. It also came with the original stem and bars.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 2, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Picked up a ‘49 DX last week. It also came with the original stem and bars.
> 
> View attachment 1705328



Sweet bike Ron!! 😍


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 2, 2022)

Scored a 79 Schwinn Spitfire with a bitchen“Centerline” sticker too! Lol


----------



## SchwinnNovice (Oct 2, 2022)

Picked up this 20" Schwinn Spitfire for my great-grandson.  1956, appears to be all complete and original.  Plan is to just try and remove the reflective tape covering the fork stripes. And just clean and polish all the original paint.  I'm a novice at this, so suggestions / tips are welcome on how to best bring it back to life.  This junior is a pretty close match to my childhood 1950 D-12 I restored a couple years ago.  Mine was so far gone a full restoration was the only option. My great-grandsons I'll keep original.  Fun times riding with him ahead!


----------



## Darthvader (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## tanksalot (Oct 2, 2022)

A cool Royce union horn from EBay with a reasonable buy it now . The Hardware is inside . And my new best friend the scrap metal guy dropped by twice this week.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 2, 2022)

Thank you to one of my "team enablers" I bought this "Victorian Bicycle."  Thanks Aaron! @ratrodz


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 2, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Thank you to one of my "team enablers" I bought this "Victorian Bicycle."  Thanks Aaron! @ratrodz
> 
> View attachment 1705402
> 
> View attachment 1705404



I thought that was a scam.    I guess not


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 2, 2022)

A real "poooooor" man's fender bomb and a ????  Have no idea what it was used for.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 2, 2022)

Robertriley said:


> I thought that was a scam.    I guess not



100 percent real deal.  The Chief is sitting at a friend's Houston bicycle shop waiting for shipment.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 2, 2022)

an early DELTA light for a corvette / jaguar and this cool license plate from @Hoagie57 on DOND


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Hastings (Oct 2, 2022)

Decent $60 tandem for one of the shop windows. Some giant ice cream cone banks..They have been spoken for..


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 2, 2022)

Just picked up my stem from Greg (FSH) cash and carry.

Really nice guy and a great job on these stems. I’m looking forward to his future offerings.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 2, 2022)

Received the one yesr only footed world badge for my’37 c model project! Thanks @volksboy57 the two for trade are coming your way…






@mrg for the c


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 2, 2022)

I made a pretty big purchase recently. 2.5 tidal waterfront acres in Maine.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 2, 2022)

Sturmey quadrant in need of repair... one of those rainy day tasks.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 2, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> I made a pretty big purchase recently. 2.5 tidal waterfront acres in Maine.
> View attachment 1705545
> 
> View attachment 1705557



Is that zoned properly for your vintage mobile home collection?  Congratulations Chris, I hope to visit and see it someday.  Your new pup looks happy!


----------



## Rammstein (Oct 2, 2022)

Nothing special, just an old Vista Cavalier 3-speed yesterday.


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 2, 2022)

Colson drop stand, set of Lobdell rims, and some Motomag III wheels came my way this past week.


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 2, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Received the one yesr only footed world badge for my’37 c model project! Thanks @volksboy57 the two for trade are coming your way…View attachment 1705541
> View attachment 1705543
> 
> @mrg for the c



I'm glad to see badges go back on bikes, especially for buddies with cool projects.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 2, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Is that zoned properly for your vintage mobile home collection?  Congratulations Chris, I hope to visit and see it someday.  Your new pup looks happy!



 Yeah that picture was taken moments before he swam way out into the water to try to catch one of the stripers that was jumping around out there.   Unfortunately the property has covenants that ban mobile homes.  Maybe I can slide a few Into the woods before anybody notices.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 2, 2022)

Just bought this last night for the rims brakes and cranks... surprised the parts were on a Ross.




The Large Marge seat cover was the first thing that had to go, came off at the gas station, but their can was full. Lol















Hi-Tech and Mt. St. Helens make me want to go climb a trash heap to put this frame on top. Lol
Even though the derailleur has one heck of a gangster lean, the bike still rides, shifts, and stops. Just needed a couple bearing and wheel adjustments.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 2, 2022)

Picked up this X-53 yesterday locally. Originally was thinking part it out, but dang that patina looks kinda cool! It's growing on me! I have the front fender, crankset and a few other pieces. Unfortunately the headlight is missing.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 2, 2022)

A barn find from a couple days ago 
Did a little bit of cleaning on it , need to find a tank and drop stand ,like the license plate.


----------



## Jon Olson (Oct 2, 2022)

A few things from JAF/CO swap.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 2, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> 100 percent real deal.  The Chief is sitting at a friend's Houston bicycle shop waiting for shipment.



Want another?


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 2, 2022)

Few parts from today’s swap for projects.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 2, 2022)

Jon Olson said:


> A few things from JAF/CO swap.View attachment 1705678



Have same San Diego one but 1617


Let me know if wanna let yours go!


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 2, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> I'm glad to see badges go back on bikes, especially for buddies with cool projects.



One of the reasons I collect badges is because you never know when you’re gonna come across bikes that need them or for trade bait….lol! Thanks buddy


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 2, 2022)

found a few nuggets yesterday at the JAF/CO swap. Schwinn lightweight Fork,  Schwinn springer fender set, Schwinn fenders for my 41 DX, NOS blade fork clamps for a Schwinn clamp on front rim brakes, and some cool pedals I like that seem to be common on my early lightweights.  🙂


----------



## Rustngrease (Oct 2, 2022)

Few scores from the burly creek swap


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 2, 2022)

my neighbor does X-ray machine installs and maintenance. this crazy seat was among some equipment he set out for the scrap guy. a quick search online showed there was a dentist chair mounted on top originally, and the company has been around for 125 years. I'd guess 60's at the latest, maybe 40's.  the hope is that some steam punk burning man artist creative weirdo would want it for some bizzarre project. if you have ever been to the Alameda Point Antiques Show you see all sorts of odd things made from other odd things. lots of big industrial type stuff for oddballs living in lofts in Oakland and San Francisco.

I have a piece of 3/8 thick steel plate 18" wide and about 4 feet long. if i can't get rid of it maybe I'll make something to put bikes on to work on. it lifts up pretty high. it would probably hold a motorcycle as well, my 72 BMW would look cool up there.


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 2, 2022)

Picked this NOS classic slot car track up last week.  Pretty cool in this condition.

Also scored some nice 1/24 scale slot car chassis and parts.


----------



## ranman (Oct 2, 2022)

jd56 said:


> Good morning, and yes I'm on time this morning.
> Hope thise that had to endure the wrath of Isn made it out ok.
> 
> Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
> ...



Mike


----------



## ranman (Oct 2, 2022)

Mike Burden comes through again!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 2, 2022)

stoney said:


> Hubley 1930’s futuristic cast iron racer and Marx pickup
> 
> View attachment 1705308



I have one of these.  great truck!


----------



## nick tures (Oct 2, 2022)

blue stingray and some parts from the swap, and a monark for my buddy


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 2, 2022)

1941. Schwinn original paint swap meet score


----------



## ballooney (Oct 2, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> 1941. Schwinn original paint swap meet scoreView attachment 1705850
> 
> View attachment 1705851
> 
> ...



That’s a great score…41’s ride really nice!  Enjoy!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 3, 2022)

Another cool badge thanks to Scott. L. Bamberger was another one of the many Schwinn Built Bicycle dealers, that is until Macy's bought them out in 1929. Macy's did keep the name Whirl Wind and use it on their bicycles, but the badge is totally different. Barry


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 3, 2022)

Thanks it's a looker. My fav color.. 


ballooney said:


> That’s a great score…41’s ride really nice!  Enjoy!


----------



## JRE (Oct 3, 2022)

My Burley creek swap meet score. 1936 Shelby


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Oct 3, 2022)

A couple of bicycle parts picked up at the antique motorcycle club swap meet .
The sprocket is a mystery and the seat has a chief embossed in both sides, possibly from a Chief bike from the teens? Didn’t the chief’s have a 3speed? Thanks for looking


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2022)

1936PEDALER said:


> A couple of bicycle parts picked up at the antique motorcycle club swap meet .
> The sprocket is a mystery and the seat has a chief embossed in both sides, possibly from a Chief bike from the teens? Didn’t the chief’s have a 3speed? Thanks for looking
> 
> View attachment 1706036
> ...



This is what a Chief seat looks like


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 6, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> My buddy that does fiberglass bodies built this one for his friend, when the friend passed away it was left to him. The other pic is my buddy selling his 7.90 pro-mod, that's in the 1/4 mi. Ya can barely see that's my wife sitting in the 57 pro mod.
> 
> View attachment 1705304
> 
> View attachment 1705305



Nice A bone Roadster... LOVE that it's a Ford in a Ford too...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 6, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> View attachment 1705394



Nice little Honda... Is this an early 80's by chance? Fun little bikes... RideOn..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 6, 2022)

CWCMAN said:


> Just picked up my stem from Greg (FSH) cash and carry.
> 
> Really nice guy and a great job on these stems. I’m looking forward to his future offerings.
> View attachment 1705540



Yeah, that's a really nice stem... Still waiting on mine...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2022)

Nice finds!  I think you will find the saddle is French.

Looks like it says Pope on the chainring:


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 6, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Picked up this X-53 yesterday locally. Originally was thinking part it out, but dang that patina looks kinda cool! It's growing on me! I have the front fender, crankset and a few other pieces. Unfortunately the headlight is missing.
> 
> View attachment 1705665



Nice X-53 Dave... Can't wait to see this one done.. Please keep us posted... RideOn... Mark..


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 6, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> I made a pretty big purchase recently. 2.5 tidal waterfront acres in Maine.
> View attachment 1705545
> 
> View attachment 1705557



Oh hell yeah! Congrats man


----------

